# 나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 줄 수 없어



## booho

Hello, I need help to interpret this?

"Maria, 나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 줄 수 없어. 그래야 나도 당신에게 그 이상으로 '바라지 않는다고."

 I'm a little confused with the subject, 
especially the first part *"나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 줄 수 없어."*

For the second sentence > That way, I don't want anything more from you? but what about the first one?

thank you


----------



## angellucia

I can not give you more than you want me to do. That way I also don't want you more than that.


----------



## o_O_o

Consider it's saying “나는, (당신이) 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 (당신에게) 줄 수는 없어”


----------



## CharlesLee

o_O_o said:


> Consider it's saying “나는, (당신이) 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 (당신에게) 줄 수는 없어”


The first sentence is ambiguous. 그곳에 '당신이'가 들어가면 안됩니다. 나는 내게 바라는 것이란 말은 그 대상이 자신을 표현하는

뜻일 수 있습니다. 그래야 2번째 문장이 말이 맞아집니다. 물론 당신이 들어가도 맞지만, 저 문장은 2개의 가능성이 있습니다.

'나는 내게 바라는 것'은 could be either 'what I want for myself', or 'What you want from me'.

'나는 내가 나에게 바라는 것 이상으로'란 말을 돌려 적어 '나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로' 라고 적었을 가능성이 있습니다.

즉, 내가 상대에게 바라는 것이 아니라 기준이 자기 자신인 것입니다. 그래서 그 이상은 부담스러운 것입니다.

이 때, target은 myself입니다.

분명히 내 말에 가능성이 있습니다.


booho said:


> Hello, I need help to interpret this?
> 
> "Maria, 나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 줄 수 없어. 그래야 나도 당신에게 그 이상으로 '바라지 않는다고."
> 
> I'm a little confused with the subject,
> especially the first part *"나는 내게 바라는 것 이상으로 줄 수 없어."*
> 
> For the second sentence > That way, I don't want anything more from you? but what about the first one?
> 
> thank you


----------

